# Everglades Advice



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Knock on wood, never had a problem! PM with any questions, I’ve camped on almost every allowed beach campsite in the park over the years.


----------



## SWFL_Gheenoe (Aug 24, 2017)

I just got back from a 2 day trip down to Lostmans. When I checked in with NPS, they said that none of the backcountry sites were open, so we were limited to the gulf side islands. Went to New Turkey Key and had a grand ole time. 
Id feel fine leaving tents and excess gear at the site. Mostly everyone that comes is loaded to the brim and doesnt have room for any stolen possessions 
Holler if you have any questions! Id be more than happy to help.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Camped in 10,000 islands twice this year no issues with any theft knock on wood.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Just got back from camping there last weekend out of Choko. Its just so isolated & far out of the way that you aren't going to find your weekend hooligans running round drinking beer and stealing your crap. Every single person I have ran into out there has been super nice, respectful, and happy to be in such beautiful wilderness. Chances are, if you are far enough from the boat ramp, everyone around you has one thing on the agenda and that's catching fish, not stealing your lunch. I never feel worried about leaving gear at camp. Be polite to those fishing around you and the Everglades gods will protect your gear. Enjoy your trip! My first trip to the glades was almost like a turning point in my life. Been back every year since.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

^ ------- This!


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

Good to know, thanks for y'alls help. Never been to the Glades so we're looking forward to it.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Rule #1 you’ve got to have the gear


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

just the crows/ *****.
strap all coolers/ lockers shut.
launch @ choko and contact Kenny Brown there to watch your vehicles.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

anytide said:


> just the crows/ *****.
> strap all coolers/ lockers shut.
> launch @ choko and contact Kenny Brown there to watch your vehicles.


X2 on tying your coolers the ***** will rib you blind.


----------



## 024H6 (Jan 28, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> X2 on tying your coolers the ***** will rib you blind.


Those things figure out how to get into yetis now?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

024H6 said:


> Those things figure out how to get into yetis now?


I tie everything down they're a very smart. Also the crows will poke holes in your shower bag for the fresh water ask me how I know.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I camped in Flamingo 10-12 years ago when there were plenty of *****. They were looking for fresh water more than food then. They punctured my Sun Shower for the water in it. I had an Igloo Ultra cooler with a screw-on drain plug, they dug a small hole under the drain and unscrewed the plug to drink the water. Last time I was there was 2014 and didn't see any *****. Vultures were all over, even in the camp sites. I believe the **** population was decimated by disease.


----------



## Mercuryproteam (Aug 20, 2015)

Camped at New Turkey after the New Year and didn't have a problem. Left all gas and food behind. The damn raccoons will steal you blind. For fun, tie the garbage bag to your buddies tent after they pass out for the night. Or put food scrapes under there tent. i know, dirty.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Camped at Highlands Beach and New Turkey 2 weeks ago. No problems leaving your stuff. On Highlands, when I was setting up, I did notice some vultures trying to watch for when I left.


----------

